# cgeorg07's Lawn Journal



## cgeorg07 (Jul 25, 2018)

We recently purchased a new home, and the lawn was the last thing the builder cared about. I am determined to get this salad to a lush green lawn by next year! Thank you all for your help and guidance during my planning this fall. I still have a LOT to learn

Being a new homeowner, and newbie lawn enthusiast, I definitely have learned a lot during my first renovation that I will be applying for years to come!

30,000 sq ft in Northern New Jersey

8/11 - Roundup the really bad clover & crabgrass areas in backyard. Yes, I know you can see my horrid spraying (first time w/ backpack sprayer). I could not repeat round 2 as we had the birth of our second child.
8/25 - Applied 100lbs of SeedSuperStore Sunny Blend using Billy Goat Slit Seeder & Scotts Starter Fert w/ weed Preventer
9/22 - First Mow at 3in
9/23 - .25lb/K of 18-24-12 Starter Fert (had some left over)
9/30 - Plan to apply .25lb/K of Urea weekly

*BEFORE *Photos of Front and Back Lawns







Current Photos on Day 28





I do have some weeds in the back from what I did not kill to start, but overall not so bad since most of the crabgrass is dead/dying off now.

Other than the Urea Weekly and frequent mowing, anything else I can do? Not sure when I should attack the weeds that are there...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

First, congrats on the new baby! Fall is a great time to attack any remaining weeds. You'll just need to check the label of whatever you might be spraying for length of time after seeding. Looks like it's coming along!


----------



## cgeorg07 (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks @pennstater2005 and apologies I did not see this a few weeks back!

Another progress shot of the same spot in the backyard. I can't even believe it's the same lawn.

So grateful for this forum and it's amazing members!!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@cgeorg07 That has come along nicely!


----------



## cgeorg07 (Jul 25, 2018)

Off to not the best start this year after my awesome fall renovation. I am still learning and trying to get a solid routine in order.

4/1 - Pre Emergent applied at start of Forsythia blooms (Lesco 0-0-7) 40lbs x 2 
5/15 - Lawn was screaming for nitrogen, put down .5lb N / 1000 of 18-24-12 (1 bag)
Scott's crap edgeguard spreader was apparently broken and only dropped the fert in a single line and left me with zebra stripes everywhere! Embarrassing! 
5/18 - spot sprayed for clover with CCO which I understand is likely due to my lacking of N
5/25 - upgraded equipment and got the Titan 50lb spreader and Chapin 24V Push Sprayer
6/1 - Put down Scott's disease Ex to take care of the red thread in front lawn, and applied .5lb/N of 30-0-8 2% Iron to hopefully even out my Zebra stripes and feed the lawn some more. I am following Rutgers (NJ) fert recommendations and shooting for 1lb in June with .25lb/week. Then probably milorganite or similar in July/August. 
6/1 - Also used a liquid aerator in attempt to loosen some compacted areas from new construction and see if it helps with overall lawn health.

6/8 - Planning to mow and put down humic/fulvic


----------



## cgeorg07 (Jul 25, 2018)

Got a quick mow in the front last night. Stripes seem better, but I did burn a few small areas with fert application / CCO, but not bad at all.

Bright side, the red thread areas seem to be disappearing.


----------



## cgeorg07 (Jul 25, 2018)

If I used the .5lb/N using 18-24-12 on 5/15, applied .5lb/N of 30-0-8 on 6/1, would it be OK to use the remaining bag I have of 18-24-12, or use another app of the 30-0-8 to apply another .5lb/N?

I plan to overseed in the fall. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## cgeorg07 (Jul 25, 2018)

Applied some Mirimichi Carbon and Lesco 12-0-0 liquid with iron on 7/8. Holding off on any more fert until overseed time.

Patio project destroyed about 2k sq ft of prime lawn. Planning quinclorac kill on crabgrass as soon as the weather is not raining or 100 degrees!

Bought tenacity for overseed prep and to have on hand for spot spray.


----------

